# short shift kits for 2003 530 (5 speed)



## rschnyder (Aug 28, 2003)

Considering purchase of a short shifter kit for my 2003 530i five speed.
I would like to hear from anyone that has done this please.
What kind did you get..and are you happy with the results

thank you
Richard Schnyder


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

B&M! Easy to install, excellent design and performance, and a great company backing it!


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

rschnyder said:


> Considering purchase of a short shifter kit for my 2003 530i five speed.
> I would like to hear from anyone that has done this please.
> What kind did you get..and are you happy with the results
> 
> ...


Other popular options are UUC and Rogue Engineering. I think the Rogue Octane kits are generally very good, but recently there was some type of issue (maybe 540-only) about different Loctite being needed on a certain batch. The manufacturer was quick to correct the issue with all outstanding products affected, from what I heard.

I'm moving this to the main 5-Series board so you can possibly get more feedback.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I purchased the UUC SS but hasnt installed it yet. I will tell you how it is once i install it.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

vietsb said:


> Other popular options are UUC and Rogue Engineering. I think the Rogue Octane kits are generally very good, but recently there was some type of issue (maybe 540-only) about different Loctite being needed on a certain batch. The manufacturer was quick to correct the issue with all outstanding products affected, from what I heard.


I carry the Rogue shifters, so I'm familier with this issue. The first batch of weighted selector rods (WSRs) were assembled with medium (242) Loctite. Some of them had the bolt on the tranny end back out and cause looseness in the shift lever. A couple even had the bolt back out all the way and cause the lever to become disconnected fro the tranny. A major bummer if you're far away from home! The number of selector rods involved was very low, probably no more than 15. Now, all the selector rods are assembled with red Loctite 262 and it's impossible to pull them apart without special tools.


----------

